# rundll32.exe causing very slow laptop



## LachieW (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi there,
I bought a new laptop the other day and all of a sudden it's started responding very slowly about 30 seconds after I start it up which is coincidentally the same time rundll32.exe starts eating up all my memory. I've done a lot of research into the matter and I've come to the conclusion there's no simple fix and I need step by step answers as soon as possible as I'll be flying in a few days. Whenever I end the task through task manager, my laptop runs just fine, however when I restart the same problem comes up again. Cheers.

Edit: The properties show that it's source is C:\ProgramData\adobe\
but I don't even have any adobe installed nor can I find the ProgramData in my C drive.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You may try a Clean Boot, if you have not tried this process.
How to perform a clean boot in Windows

What type of Anti-Virus or Security Program are you using? Have you tried disabling it?

I have Adobe running in Task Manager in my Windows 8 computer, see image attached. You might want to double check yours.


----------

